# Vautour



## scotlass (6 November 2016)

Sadly, has had to be put down after breaking a leg in a freak accident at Willie Mullins.

Superb horse.  Gutted for all connected with him.


----------



## asterope (6 November 2016)

Was just going to post about this - poor boy and his poor connections.


----------



## TeamChaser (6 November 2016)

Really sad news, can't believe it really. Such a talent, his win in the JLT in 2015 was just breathtaking. Such a waste. RIP lad. Sincere condolences to connections who are no doubt devastated


----------



## KautoStar1 (6 November 2016)

Very sad news indeed.  A wonderful horse. 
It's not been a good week for racing has it.


----------



## Mariposa (6 November 2016)

Very sad news, and such a freak accident to lose him in a field accident. I'm just so so sorry for all his connections, and those who looked after him at home. What a horrible day for Willie Mullins, to lose two from their yard


----------



## dunthing (6 November 2016)

I really hope that Willie Mullins is able to come back from all his bad luck recently. He seems like a lovely man and to have lost 60 horses coming at the start of the NH season is awfully hard to take. To lose one of his best horses in a field accident is just heart breaking.


----------



## Madam Min (6 November 2016)

Thoughts and prayers with all concerned Xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## forelegs (6 November 2016)

So sad to read this, I was lucky enough to be at Cheltenham for his JLT win - it wasn't a race so much as an exhibition. Thoughts are with his connections.


----------



## TeamChaser (6 November 2016)

Mariposa said:



			Very sad news, and such a freak accident to lose him in a field accident. I'm just so so sorry for all his connections, and those who looked after him at home. What a horrible day for Willie Mullins, to lose two from their yard 

Click to expand...

Feel so very sorry for the team, awful day for them, must be very hard to pick yourself up off the floor. Truly a huge loss to racing as well, such a fantastic horse


----------



## teapot (6 November 2016)

What a loss for the WM team


----------



## Clodagh (7 November 2016)

He was such a fantastic horse. It was him that Simon Holt commentated 'A gazelle in equine form' I think? It sounds like he was kicked in the field, or hooned about or something. It is so lovely that these valuable animals get turn out with a friend and so devastating when the worst happens. 
His lad must be truly devastated.


----------



## Shadowdancing (7 November 2016)

I was gutted to hear this. He was amazing to watch, a machine, and I was so looking forward to his next race. Devastating news.


----------



## CarlungM (7 November 2016)

Terribly sad news. His connections must be devastated. Such a beautiful, talented horse.


----------



## scotlass (7 November 2016)

Just to compound the Mullins' yard's loss of Vautour, they also lost Avant Tout at Naas after lacerating  a tendon and Ask Vic with colic.

It's been a horrible week for racing, but especially for those mourning the loss of horses, recovering from falls and Freddie Tylicki and his family coming to terms with his life-changing injury.


----------

